# Any news on L274?



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Anything coming soon? Stuck aspect ratio fix? Open TV?

Why is there still those menu items for Internet and mail and stuff like that which have never been active and never will. Why don't they just remove them?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

My guess is that the menu items that have not been removed isbecause they are low priority compared to other tasks. Yes it would be nice if features they don't plan on implementing in the future get removed, but it is not that uncommon for some low priority tasks to stay at the bottom of the todo list. 

I have not heard anything about L274, but I do hope the stuck aspect ration fix is on its way. I ran into it last night and I run into that one a lot. Mostly when watching OTA recorded shows. 

As for Open TV. Personally I hope this one does not see the light. My guess is Open TV is a big change and I personally hardly ever use it.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I heard of a mid-January release from the Executive Office. 

I'll second the request that they fix the stuck aspect ratio and drop OpenTV once and for all. Heck, I see the lack of OpenTV as a plus. It's like having yet another shopping channel.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

I sure would like to see them fix the "delayed start of DVR playback" bug which I understand goes back to L270. There have been recent reports of this bug showing up under L273. I did not have this issue until very recently when Dish replaced my 921 -- I do not remember seeing this bug on my previous six-month old 921. It's very irritating. On the other hand, unlike reports above, my replacement 921 seems so far to be free of the frustrating "stuck aspect ratio" bug which I did have with the previous 921. Very strange. Please help us, Dish.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

*How about they just plain FIX the 921 all together!!!*:sure: :sure:

Why do you want a fix piece by piece (or break it piece by piece, depending upon your viewpoint)? I for one paid $1000 for my first and $550 for the second...and now I am on my 7th!!! It still does not work as it should, let alone how Dish promised and they refuse to upgrade any of us to anything else.

*Update:

I am now on my 8th! (as of Fri 12/30/05 which makes it 3 in a week!!!)*


----------



## garyhesq (Nov 5, 2004)

I would really like the aspect ratio thing fixed but another bothersome issue that no one has complained about is the TV Guide logo in the guide. Due to it's bright colors, it makes it impossible to read some of the discription of the program. Either move it, resize it or get rid of it.


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I agree with you alpaca bill but i think we all know, deep down, that dish will never go that far and try to fully please their customers by getting us out of the 921. We all have succumbed to this fact and now we just hope that we can get the little things taken care of so we can lessen our misery with this machine.

I went to my sisters house and used her leased 942 and while i had it quit on me and reboot itself when i was messing with aspect ratios, i appreciated the updated look of the menus and what not. I also just liked the machine better in almost every respect compared to the 921. Its much quieter, upconverts all content to 480p, and just runs smoother. It is also a much better looking piece than the brick that i own.

I wish they would also redo the colors and design of the menu system to be more like the 942. I always thought the 921 looked like it had a dated menu design from day one. Of course, I would rather have all the glitches fixed first.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Alpaca Bill said:


> *How about they just plain FIX the 921 all together!!!*:sure: :sure:
> 
> Why do you want a fix piece by piece (or break it piece by piece, depending upon your viewpoint)? I for one paid $1000 for my first and $550 for the second...and now I am on my 7th!!! It still does not work as it should, let alone how Dish promised and they refuse to upgrade any of us to anything else.
> 
> ...


Money talks. Cancel your Dish service. Be sure to tell Dish exactly why in a nice letter. I would have been with Dish for 7 years in january if not for the 921 problems. I canceled earlier in december and just sent them a letter for the new year explaining why. I'll see if they want me back - if they do, they know what they have to do - they can buy back my 921. If not, it will be time to take down the dishes. I bet it will work.


----------



## madbrain (Dec 10, 2004)

rice0209 said:


> I agree with you alpaca bill but i think we all know, deep down, that dish will never go that far and try to fully please their customers by getting us out of the 921. We all have succumbed to this fact and now we just hope that we can get the little things taken care of so we can lessen our misery with this machine.
> 
> I went to my sisters house and used her leased 942 and while i had it quit on me and reboot itself when i was messing with aspect ratios, i appreciated the updated look of the menus and what not. I also just liked the machine better in almost every respect compared to the 921. Its much quieter, upconverts all content to 480p, and just runs smoother. It is also a much better looking piece than the brick that i own.
> 
> I wish they would also redo the colors and design of the menu system to be more like the 942. I always thought the 921 looked like it had a dated menu design from day one. Of course, I would rather have all the glitches fixed first.


The above doesn't sound like much of an endorsement of the 942 :-( Just better looking menus ? The fact that it rebooted unexpectedly on you means there are probably more issues ...

When you say it's quieter, does it power down the hard drive when not in use ?

Re: 480p, the 921 also converts everything to 480p if you set the output to 480p. But who would want to if you have an HDTV.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I want some form of EPG data for OTA channels that is correct, and not just the LIL guide which is usually not correct for nearly every PBS station as well as guide data for the subchannels and OTA stations not in the LIL's.

The last time I talked with someone in Advanced Tech Support (for an unrelated issue during L272) I mentioned my concerns about the OTA EPG guide. The tech said that the issue was discussed in a meeting and that there may be a resolution to this issue.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Michael P said:


> I want some form of EPG data for OTA channels that is correct, The last time I talked with someone in Advanced Tech Support (for an unrelated issue during L272) I mentioned my concerns about the OTA EPG guide. The tech said that the issue was discussed in a meeting and that there may be a resolution to this issue.


Me too - I spoke to tech support, they had me enable analog OTA, switch a few preferences, half hour later, he said he found a note saying you need to sub locals for guide data.


----------

